# excusez(-moi) / pardonnez(-moi) mon impertinence



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec les phrases d'excuses. Après avoir récemment appris que le verbe "pardonner" se construisait avec la préposition "à" quand il s'agit de personnes (ce qui le diffère donc du verbe "excuser"), je me retrouve avec une hésitation sur les bras.

Lesquelles des phrases sont justes ici et pourquoi ?
Excusez-moi mon impertinence.
Excusez mon impertinence.
Excusez-moi pour mon impertinence.
Pardonnez-moi mon impertinence.
Pardonnez mon impertinence.
Pardonnez-moi pour mon impertinence.

Merci.


----------



## janpol

je dirais :
Excusez-moi mon impertinence. NON ?
Excusez mon impertinence. OUI
Excusez-moi pour mon impertinence. OUI
Pardonnez-moi mon impertinence. OUI
Pardonnez mon impertinence. OUI
Pardonnez-moi pour mon impertinence OUI


----------



## proyoyo

Merci pour votre avis, janpol. 
Pourquoi "Excusez-moi mon impertinence" n'est pas valable tandis que "Pardonnez-moi mon impertinence" l'est ?


----------



## janpol

je me suis posé la question ! disons que je "sens" les choses ainsi et que je ne suis pas catégorique...
je dis plus volontiers "pardonner qq chose à qq un" que "excuser qq ch à qq un" (je dis plutôt : excuser qq un d'avoir fait qq ch")
d'autres avis seraient souhaitables


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je partage l'avis de Janpol.


----------



## proyoyo

Merci vous deux. Dans ce cas, seule la première phrase est fautive, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Pas forcément fautive, mais mais pas du tout courante en tout cas.


----------



## proyoyo

D'accord, merci beaucoup. Pouvez-vous m'expliquer les différences entre les différentes phrases, s'il vous plait ? Elles veulent dire les mêmes choses ?


----------



## LV4-26

proyoyo said:


> D'accord, merci beaucoup. Pouvez-vous m'expliquer les différences entre les différentes phrases, s'il vous plait ? Elles veulent dire les mêmes choses ?


Absolument. La seule différence, c'est que, dans les phrases (1)* ,2, 4 et 5, c'est son impertinence que l'on demande d'excuser, alors que, dans les autres, c'est soi-même.
Mais cela revient au même.

* Les parenthèses, pour rappeler que cette phrase est pour le moins douteuse.


----------



## Aoyama

On notera aussi que l'on peut également dire "excusez-moi _de_ mon impertinence".
Mais, même si ces tournures sont possibles (ou probables) à l'oral, je me demande si elles sont correctes.
Peut-on vraiment considérer que "pardonnez-moi" et "excusez-moi" peuvent être doublement transitifs ? LV4 met un peu le doigt sur le problème, ci-dessus.
On dira "pardonnez-moi, excusez-moi", mais "pardonnez-moi, excusez-moi" de/pour cette/mon erreur peut être critiquable.
On dirait (devrait dire) plutôt : "pardonnez, excusez" cette erreur ...


----------



## janpol

CITATION : Peut-on vraiment considérer que "pardonnez-moi" et "excusez-moi" peuvent être doublement transitifs ?

Pardonnez-moi mon impertinence !
D'accord, je te pardonne ton impertinence = deux CO
ton impertinence = COD, te = COS
On ne doute pas de la grammaticalité de la phrase "Luc a prêté son livre à Marc"
quant à : Pardonnez-moi pour mon impertinence, je ne crois pas que le verbe soit doublement transitif car je pense qu'il a un CO (moi) et un C.Circonst. (pour mon impertinence)
(il a été puni pour avoir été impertinent > CC de cause. Quand qq un a été insolent, on le punit ou on lui accorde son pardon !)


----------



## Aoyama

> Pardonnez-moi [pour] mon impertinence !


Je suis bien d'accord que la construction est fréquente, est-elle pour autant vraiment correcte ?
Au XVII et XVIIIème, on trouve beaucoup d'exemples dans le théâtre de "pardonnez-moi" (sans complément), surtout la construction "pardonnez-moi mais (je pense que/je ne crois pas que/ ne vaudrait-il pas  ... etc)". La tournure "excusez-moi" est plus récente, elle pourrait être inspirée de l'anglais.


----------



## janpol

on pardonne nécessairement qq ch à qq un, structure incontestablement correcte
on dit "pardonnez-moi" sans complément au théâtre et dans la vie, oui, comme on dit "montre-moi" (et même "montre !") plutôt que "montre-la moi", ce sont là des implicites propres à l'oral : les deux antagonistes savent très bien quel affront doit être ou ne pas être pardonné, quelle photo doit être cachée ou montrée; je ne pense vraiment pas à un modèle anglais.


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, le _moi_ dans _pardonnez-moi_ est toujours COI alors que c'est soit un COD soit un COI dans _excusez-moi_. En remplaçant _moi_ par _lui_, les choses deviennent plus évidentes:

(_Excusez-*lui* son impertinence._ (COI) — à éviter)_
Excusez son impertinence.
Excusez-*le* pour son impertinence._ (COD)
_ Pardonnez-*lui* son impertinence._ (COI)_
Pardonnez son impertinence.
Pardonnez-*lui* pour son impertinence._ (COI)


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Je pense que le verbe "excuser" est un peu particulier : 
On peut dire "excuser quelqu'un"
On peut aussi dire "excuser une faute".
Le sens de ces deux possibilités de compléments d'objet est très différent, pourtant, aucun n'est introduit par une préposition. Pour pouvoir mettre les deux compléments dans une même phrase, il fautdrait faire une phrase _doublement accusative_, Mais ce genre de construction, possible dans d'autres langues, n'existe pas en français.
Pour pardonner, il n'y a pas de problème. Cela fonctionne comme n'importe quel autre verbe transitif (comme donner, par exemple)
On pardonne/donne quelque chose
On pardonne/donne *à* quelqu'un
On pardonne/donne quelque chose à quelqu'un


----------



## Maître Capello

Fred_C said:


> Pour pouvoir mettre les deux compléments dans une même phrase, il fautdrait faire une phrase _doublement accusative_, Mais ce genre de construction, possible dans d'autres langues, n'existe pas en français.


C'est la raison pour laquelle on a recours à une préposition dans ce cas!

_Excuser qqn *pour/de* qqch._


----------



## Aoyama

Les exemples cités sont intéressants :
(_Excusez-*lui* son impertinence._ (COI) — à éviter)
_Excusez son impertinence. (Populaire)_
_Excusez-*le* pour son impertinence._ (COD)
_Pardonnez-*lui* son impertinence._ (COI)
_Pardonnez son impertinence._
_Pardonnez-*lui* pour son impertinence._ (COI) (Inhabituel)
Je pense que _pour _peut être remplacé par _de_ (mais en langage populaire).


----------



## proyoyo

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces explications claires.


----------



## Fred_C

Maître Capello said:


> C'est la raison pour laquelle on a recours à une préposition dans ce cas!
> 
> _Excuser qqn *pour/de* qqch._



Oui, et le complément "pour quelque chose" est un complément *circonstanciel* (de cause). Il ne fait pas partie du régime du verbe excuser.
Dans n'importe quelle langue, le placement et l'utilisation des compléments circonstanciels est assez libre, en employer un, c'est donc tricher un peu quant à la construction du verbe, mais ici, on ne peut pas faire autrement.


----------



## annie21

Bonjour! J'ai aussi des doutes sur l'usage de Excusez-moi et Pardonnez-moi. Quelle est la différence entre les deux? Si je suis en retard, je dis au professeur: Excusez-moi de mon retard ou Pardonnez-moi de mon retard? Si j'écris tard à une personne, je dis: Excusez-moi de vous avoir écrit si tard ou Pardonnez-moi de vous avoir écrit si tard? Il me semble que quand on dit pardonnez-moi, c'est que le je ai commis des erreurs ou ai fait mal à qn. écrire tard à qn ce n'est pas des erreurs. Alors pour excusez-moi, je n'arrive pas à expliquer... Merci d'avance pour m'éclaircir.


----------

